
Dank Mono – the rather special coding font - dsego
https://dank.sh/
======
xzxz
This looks shady to me
[https://www.virustotal.com/en/domain/dank.sh/information/](https://www.virustotal.com/en/domain/dank.sh/information/)

~~~
weinzierl
Flaged it because it looks at least suspicious. I assume you are alarmed by
the entries under "detected by at least one antivirus [...]".
news.ycombinator.com has tons of these too[1]. Is there anything that helps to
distinguish the two cases?

[1]
[https://www.virustotal.com/en/domain/news.ycombinator.com/in...](https://www.virustotal.com/en/domain/news.ycombinator.com/information/)

